# Lets do a survey for a month



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

March 9th - April 9th

Is your car currently off the road for repairs and/or upgrades?


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Whats prompted this ?

Mine may be off the road for some of that time due to me being busy/ill/out of country and not getting the CF wings fitted very quickly as im doing other repair work under the sills and wings as well. But in general I keep it ready for the road any time.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Just interested in how many people that actually post on here get to use their cars lol


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Done about 2200 miles since about last November I think, So I do ok, Downtime is nearly always my choice, Only been forced off the road a few times, once due to MOT fail that prompted the engine rebuild I did at the end of last year. And once due to being run into  And that's in nearly 8 years of ownership. I often think I do ok with the old GTS.


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Mine is currently in a garage getting nothing done


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I just went way over budget on recent upgrades then a week later found out I had a cracked head so trying to find funds to get that sorted as well now.


----------



## samgtr (Aug 4, 2010)

mines currently covered up waiting for me to fits some nice bits to it. I could take it out but im stuck at work


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

Mine is currently going through a complete overhaul. It's being stripped to a bare shell.


Planning a build from ground up.


----------



## RonniNielsen (Jan 14, 2011)

Nigel-Power said:


> Mine is currently going through a complete overhaul. It's being stripped to a bare shell.
> 
> 
> Planning a build from ground up.



Did i miss something here nigel? 

have you bought a new one? ore are you speaking about the rx7?

Ronni


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Nigel-Power said:


> Mine is currently going through a complete overhaul. It's being stripped to a bare shell.
> 
> 
> Planning a build from ground up.


Hope theres going to be a project thread mate


----------



## gillsl500 (Jun 20, 2005)

Mines actuall sitting in my garage doing nothing  

Don't know whether to leave till ive got her how I want her or just get her out and enjoy this year?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Mines working perfectly, taxed, MOTD and insured and it's still got moss growing on it


----------



## Nigel-Power (Dec 16, 2009)

RonniNielsen said:


> Did i miss something here nigel?
> 
> have you bought a new one? ore are you speaking about the rx7?
> 
> Ronni







gillsl500 said:


> Hope theres going to be a project thread mate



The theives might,

they'll start a project thread soon. How to dismantle a 33 GTR


----------



## edd_x2 (Jan 10, 2009)

Mines in the shed  . off road since 20th of september last year getting body work done and a full respray


----------



## wildboy (May 2, 2010)

Mine is on the road as always, went to work in it today and taking it to marham on sat!


----------



## skyliner56 (Jan 13, 2006)

not a skyling but my colt blew a turbo the other week and has been off the road 2 weeks so far new turbo should be here monday then ive got to get it mapped at powerstation! 

not good when its my daily car lol.


----------



## drewzer (Jun 22, 2009)

Off the road due to choice, don't like covering it in salt to watch it rot away! And i am putting a new ECU in her and back on the road for the summer, next month hopefully.


----------



## P3RV3RT (Aug 2, 2005)

Off the road due to a blown rear turbo. I have been buying new parts to upgrade more than just the turbos.

I will be organising repairs this weekend hopefully for the car to be back on the road for Easter.

Baz


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

Same old storey . . I plan to do one small mod and I land up doing a whole bunch of big changes..

A 2 day Job becomes 4 weeks of work and waiting for parts . . .


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

engine blew last summer, still off the road, all be it with a new mint r34 gtr engine fitted.


----------



## dan-hipgrave (Nov 22, 2008)

Mine came back on the road today with fresh fluids and a few other bits. Time to enjoy it now!


----------



## ianp (Jun 25, 2007)

Taxed mine last week after it spent the winter sorn'd


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Offroad n SORN'd hiding from the salt til next month!

Bob


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

Yep! Under going another complete rebuild!


----------



## Darren-mac (May 13, 2009)

Yep, my R34 has been off the road for for nearly 4 years now. Just nightmare after nightmare for some reason


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

My Status says it all....


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Seems a familiar story. Mine was off the road for 4 years, thx to Ron at Rk it was all done so taxed and insured it feb 1st and due to me keep blowing gearboxes I've had it on the road for a total of 7 days since lol and that's with Ron turning around a gearbox change in a day lol


----------



## nightcrawler (May 7, 2010)

offroad and being remapped at the moment. wont be back on the road still as need 4 new tyres


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Mines been off the road since Dec 2010.....shouldn't be long now...famous last words!


----------



## Gary&Amanda (Feb 10, 2011)

my 33 is off the road with a dead clutch, but i still get my fix of RB action driving the stagea


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Nigel-Power said:


> Mine is currently going through a complete overhaul. It's being stripped to a bare shell.
> 
> 
> Planning a build from ground up.


its good to see you can keep a sense of humour about it mate


----------



## Spency1983 (Feb 19, 2011)

mine is off the road getting a stroker kit 2.8 twin top mount td0625g triple clutch 2 fuel pumps twin trust intercooler full works hope i can rip down the 1/4 mile in 10.5 secs ^^


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Put the 32 on jacks this arvo to fit a new intercooler, just need to refit bumper now so hopefully get around to finishing before next weekend... sick of having a garage ornament


----------



## EPRacing (Jul 3, 2007)

my 34 has been off the road since october.. now is in hundreds of pieces waiting for me to put it back together. been so busy at work and long hours just cant be bothered at the moment. (not touched it for 3 weeks) once I get my finger out of my back side the car should be back on the road next month.


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Don't you just love GTR ownership


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

mines off road because the crickets on


----------



## herman (Apr 1, 2007)

mines off road until i get a remap,hopfully be back on again within aweek or two.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

Wow, I expected about a 50% split but over 70% off the road with issues is quite a surprise. Atleast I'm not the only one. Just a pain in the A** that all the issues I'm having are all in close succesion and the light at the end of the tunnel seems to be getting further and further away.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Hmm....don't hate me...











....but mines working fine for now, (quickly does a dance to please the car gods)


Tib


----------



## Root (Sep 7, 2010)

Sorned for the winter,to much salt on highland roads!!fitting my new alcons ready for april!..


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

mines off road from september till, don't know!


----------



## shturm (Oct 28, 2009)

hope till summer all cars will be on road! They got to be!


----------



## KM BlackGTR (Mar 17, 2009)

My 33 is still sorn till end of this month. Covered up in garage but runs fine.
32 is undergoing major works. Engine & box out. Was running fine but swapping eng for hi spec forged. T04Z O.S. Giken 1 to 5 etc


----------



## Ibo (Nov 8, 2011)

Haven't taken delivery of mine yet, so no.
Still working out what upgrades come in...

hopefully summer will be here soon


----------



## northstar34 (Jul 24, 2009)

Phil69 said:


> Wow, I expected about a 50% split but over 70% off the road with issues is quite a surprise. Atleast I'm not the only one. Just a pain in the A** that all the issues I'm having are all in close succesion and the light at the end of the tunnel seems to be getting further and further away.


Don't think they all have issues, some are SORN due to the weather, be carefull though, you could make the gtr sound like its unreliable.. Lol

Mine has been taxed for a few months now, running fine, just trying to get it looking more pleaseing to the eye, think l have succeeded if my build thread is anything to go by, cheers peeps, you know who you are :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

off the road waiting for some engine work


----------



## bobdawelder (Jan 1, 2007)

i took mine off the road for winter...and an oil refinery went bust!!!! ooops... get my kicks these days from building skydat gtr...petrol might be replaced by the time ive finished it!!


----------



## smallz (Aug 10, 2010)

on the road 

comes out with the sun. :clap:


----------



## dippa (Mar 8, 2007)

Only just brought my R35 so weekends its out to play


----------



## r33 gtr v spec (Jul 12, 2008)

Off the road by choice
clutch, brakes, suspension, and coolers. in 2012 hoping to beat the 76 miles the wheels turned last year.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

On the road till I get the engine taken out and under body corrosion sorted next month........

Oh well, should top the 300 miles I managed last year............


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Used mine everyday for a year and a half then look it off the road for winter. Should be getting it back on the road at the end of the month now the sun’s out


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

No, the new R34 will get some work done during the winter


----------



## DanW33gtr (Nov 10, 2011)

on the road running perfectly no problems at all my gtr loved the sunshine in essex yesterday :clap:


----------



## Asphalt Jet (Oct 20, 2008)

its a Daily driver, so its on the road. LOL
Live in Japan so Parts are literally just down the street. Sorry folks dont want to sound like that but thats the way it is. Hell if I have to I just buy another GTR to roll in until the primary is streetable again


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

This is really interesting 70% of GTR's on the forum are off the road. I would never have predicted that.

This thread should now be frozen and repeated in July


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

David said:


> This is really interesting 70% of GTR's on the forum are off the road. I would never have predicted that.
> 
> This thread should now be frozen and repeated in July


When I finished my R33 GTR a while ago I put it on the road on April 7th and its around that time I start using my summer cars. I think its common here in Sweden because thats when all the events start.

I think in July the majority of the Skylines will be on the road.


----------



## g-from-lancs (May 4, 2006)

Sun is out, Dry roads with a nice breeze now we're talking.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Back on the road for summer. Started first time and been running fine. Seems to drink a bit more fuel than my winter diesel beast


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Off the road = bad? I don't think so. Most track cars are permanently off the road getting something tweaked and that is a good thing. Any car which goes fast and takes a hammering needs to be given some extra TLC every so often, and the more often the merrier.

Off the road generally equals (or should) getting it right and looking forward to trying out the sweet new incarnation, IMHO. Breakages and prangs are just part of the package. :smokin:


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Went to work in mine yesterday, And every single time I go to work in it, it rains and the motorway is busy 

Might try again tomorrow


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

i spoke to soon, ended up taking mine off the road at the start of this month to get it ready for japfest.

tib


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Mines my daily runner, engines smooth as new  got a couple of aesthetic jobs outstanding but apart from that - it's all good. Just wish it'd stop bloody raining.


----------



## clarky_gtt (Dec 28, 2006)

back on the road after a year of fitting a new engine and lots of small mechanical and suspension mods


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

MrGT said:


> i spoke to soon, ended up taking mine off the road at the start of this month to get it ready for japfest.
> 
> tib


Back on the road new rad and stat fitted :thumbsup:

Tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Mines back at RK's. 

It's down on power, has a blow in the exhaust and a power steering leak. On the plus side the OS box is proving reliable!!


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

MIKEGTR said:


> Mines back at RK's.
> 
> It's down on power


was it a boost pipe in the end mike?

tib


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Na Ron thinks it might be something in the map, although I'm sure he'll check all avenues


----------



## Simonh (May 24, 2002)

mine has been on the road and in DAILY use since last August! the only work it has had done was to get the starter motor refurbished and some more sound deadening.

That is a 400+ hp rb25det

It can be done guys......

Simon


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Simonh said:


> mine has been on the road and in DAILY use since last August! the only work it has had done was to get the starter motor refurbished and some more sound deadening.
> 
> That is a 400+ hp rb25det
> 
> ...


mine stays running and road legal most of the time (to be honest its not meant to be my daily but i always end up using it unless the roads have been gritted), but i didnt need a car last month so it went off the road for a rad upgrade and a little bit of body work, other than that my car has only be off road for its clutch and headgasket that i had done as soon as i bought it some 3yrs ago, so yes very do-able

and thats a 400+ hp rb26 

tib


----------



## Dave finch (Dec 24, 2011)

mine broke after the first week of ownership it never recovered


----------



## Xanatos69 (Sep 30, 2009)

Daily driving my BCNR33 for 2 years now. Only thing that has ever broke on it was the tachometer on a cold morning two winters ago. Knock on wood.


----------



## TheD (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave finch said:


> mine broke after the first week of ownership it never recovered


Still have it? What's the issue?


----------

